# Titanium wheel touch up paint



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone know where I can buy touch up paint for wheels and what code number is .thanx just small stone chip just wanted to touch in before wheel corrodes .


----------



## BAXJ (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Black-Ed ... 2ec618a0d2

I have just bought this for a stone chip on my wheel and its perfect!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank s mate will get some, this tt is like a magnet for stones Your car looks cool mate not many on here that colour very rare. Who wrapped your bits on your car , how much was the wrap,cheers


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm lead to believe there isn't a colour code for the titanium colour for this wheel. Not from Audi anyway. My local dealer has a wheel specialist visit them once a week I think. He repairs customers wheels. He told me there isn't a code for the paint. He mixes the colour himself. He gave me a pot for free. Same as the one on eBay. It's exactly the right colour.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I managed to get a small scrape on one of my wheels this morning and looked striaght on here and ordered the same stuff.

Its not bad enough to need a refurb, that wheel has already been done anyway. Local dealer has to send it away as the guy they use couldn't get a colour match :?


----------



## Jeffd (Feb 21, 2013)

Paint code is L8AU audi Titan granite. I bought a touch up off the web with this code and it was a perfect match for small chips on my 2012 black edition TT.
Also had a full refurb done on a badly curbed wheel at Wearside audi. Took it in on the morning and picked it up after lunch and they did a cracking job


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike007 said:


> I'm lead to believe there isn't a colour code for the titanium colour for this wheel. Not from Audi anyway. My local dealer has a wheel specialist visit them once a week I think. He repairs customers wheels. He told me there isn't a code for the paint. He mixes the colour himself. He gave me a pot for free. Same as the one on eBay. It's exactly the right colour.


Sorry Mike, I think he must be full of BS, I used to be a wheel repairer, we had the colour code as soon as they hit the street.
I sprayed hundreds of the buggers with their matt lacquer, the colour sprays in perfect. I suggest he is blowing his own trumpet,if he says he has to make his own brew.


----------



## bunnywarren80 (Jan 19, 2007)

Is this touch up paint for the darker colour or the lighter outside rim colour. Sorry for a silly question but have just kurbed a wheel on the outer edge right next to the tyre and would like to paint it up until I get it repaired. If this paint is for the outside rim then great, if not do you know what I can get to touch up please. Thanks


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

the paint code is stamped into the wheels, well it is on mine.
it the same for matt and gloss finish I think.


----------



## BAXJ (Oct 15, 2012)

KIFOO - Thanks, yeah I love it too, I originally wanted white but just fell in love with the Kingfisher as soon as I saw it especially because there are not many out there (Still yet to see another one pass me). Got the wrapping done at a place in St Helens Liverpool, it was only c£100.

The touch up paint is brilliant, my boyfriend just put another coat on mine and I looks perfect, great match!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kingfisher blue would have been my other colour choice if I could have found one, if the wife buys a Q3 this year I'm getting her to get it in Kingfisher blue


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

BAXJ said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Black-Edition-Alloy-wheel-Repair-Paint-Charcoal-Touch-Up-A4-TT-A6-A3-A5-A7-/200891998418?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ec618a0d2
> 
> I have just bought this for a stone chip on my wheel and its perfect!


Cheers baxj colour match is perfect need to give it another coat but well pleased with colour


----------



## BAXJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Kingfisher blue would have been my other colour choice if I could have found one, if the wife buys a Q3 this year I'm getting her to get it in Kingfisher blue


Make sure you post some pics if the Q3 would love to see that! I love how rare the kingfisher blue are!



KIFOO said:


> BAXJ said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Black-Edition-Alloy-wheel-Repair-Paint-Charcoal-Touch-Up-A4-TT-A6-A3-A5-A7-/200891998418?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ec618a0d2
> ...


Fantastic, glad to help!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeffd said:


> Paint code is L8AU audi Titan granite. I bought a touch up off the web with this code and it was a perfect match for small chips on my 2012 black edition TT.
> Also had a full refurb done on a badly curbed wheel at Wearside audi. Took it in on the morning and picked it up after lunch and they did a cracking job


You say the Paint Code is L8AU do you know what this is in Ral Form?


----------



## JulienG (Nov 8, 2006)

illingworth22 said:


> You say the Paint Code is L8AU do you know what this is in Ral Form?


Any update regarding the L8AU matching on RAL for powder coating?
RAL 9007 ? RAL 9023 ?

http://www.ralcolor.com/

Thanks
Julien


----------

